# Eggplant Parmigiana



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

Pizzeria style sandwich,these have always been good from most shops.
Ingredients
Sauce






Long Italian Roll





Eggplant Peeled then fried





Mozzarella





A few layers of each





More sauce for the top of the roll





Enclose in foil
Bake in a 400°F for 25 minutes










Enjoy
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks good Richie, we make eggplant parmigiana a couple times a year however we don't make it into a sub. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

How did you prepare the eggplant? It looks great. Mine never looks like that.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice consistent eggplant "disks". Me too would like to find out more about how you cook them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks Great, Richie!!:)
I love an "EP Parm", but I never had one loaded quite that good!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2018)

Love eggplant parm, but never thought to put it in a hoagie roll!
Great idea!
Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good Richie, we make eggplant parmigiana a couple times a year however we don't make it into a sub.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Chris Thanks we do the casserole an freeze them in portions Thanks for the Point I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

oddegan said:


> How did you prepare the eggplant? It looks great. Mine never looks like that.



I mix flour with bread crumbs dip in an egg wash,fry in veggie oil.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nice consistent eggplant "disks". Me too would like to find out more about how you cook them.


I mix flour with bread crumbs dip in an egg wash,fry in veggie oil.
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Richie!!:)
> I love an "EP Parm", but I never had one loaded quite that good!!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> ...



Bear Thanks I was a little heavy on that,but that is okay we finish it tonight. Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

I've never used the bread crumbs. Definitely will try that. How hot is your oil?
Jared


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Love eggplant parm, but never thought to put it in a hoagie roll!
> Great idea!
> Al


Al that is very popular in my area.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

oddegan said:


> I've never used the bread crumbs. Definitely will try that. How hot is your oil?
> Jared


If using my electric I use 350* 
Frying pan when the oil starts shimmering and a drop of water dances
Richie


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

Time to find some eggplant!


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

Jared I just edited the OP Eggplant is Peeled before slicing & Frying
Richie


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks. I assumed it was peeled. I've never found an eggplant peel more tender than shoe leather.
Jared


----------



## idahopz (Feb 27, 2018)

My wife likes eggplant, but I do not - however, the idea of a sandwich is excellent. I could definitely go for that, and the wife will like that I've done an eggplant dish for her - great job Richie, and thanks for the idea!


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Thanks. I assumed it was peeled. I've never found an eggplant peel more tender than shoe leather.
> Jared


Jared let me know how you like it
Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 27, 2018)

idahopz said:


> My wife likes eggplant, but I do not - however, the idea of a sandwich is excellent. I could definitely go for that, and the wife will like that I've done an eggplant dish for her - great job Richie, and thanks for the idea!



Pete you buckin for husband of the year award LOL Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 27, 2018)

tropics said:


> Al that is very popular in my area.Thanks for the Like I appreciate it
> Richie




My area too!
All the Cheesesteak & Pizza Joints have a Eggplant Parm on their menu.

Bear


----------



## oddegan (Feb 27, 2018)

Just picked up an eggplant. Dinner tomorrow night. Had to make tater tot casserole tonight or the kids promised to smother me in my sleep.


----------



## oddegan (Feb 28, 2018)

tropics said:


> Jared let me know how you like it
> Richie













My eggplant didn't look as nice as yours but it tasted great. The bread crumbs make all the difference. Not a nice and neat Sammie to eat but my wife and I loved it. Great idea. Definitely will be making this one again.


----------



## Braz (Feb 28, 2018)

We are definitely picking up an eggplant and some Italian bread this week. Everything else is in house. Thanks Tropics for the inspiration.


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2018)

Jared they look fine to me you get better as you figure how much flour to bread crumb LIKES
Richie


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2018)

Braz said:


> We are definitely picking up an eggplant and some Italian bread this week. Everything else is in house. Thanks Tropics for the inspiration.



Braz sounds good I'll be watching for it
Richie


----------



## paul nj shore (Mar 1, 2018)

Great job Richie, you have made everyone hungry , myself included it looks like there is going to be a run 
on eggplant in the supermarkets  :D


----------



## tropics (Mar 1, 2018)

paul nj shore said:


> Great job Richie, you have made everyone hungry , myself included it looks like there is going to be a run
> on eggplant in the supermarkets  :D


Paul Thanks that is okay I got my Egg Plant fix LOL
Richie


----------

